# The 'I want to meet people' thread



## DubaiDrewbie (Jun 22, 2010)

*Looking for cool people to hang out with in Dubai!*

I am a single american guy living in dubai and loving every minute of it but getting antsy this summer...want to meet some cool new people....anyone want to come to a party with me this thursday night....go to the beach with me on friday?

let me know

i am really fun and interesting and youll be glad if you meet me i promise!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Define cool....also, just so you know, this is not a dating website!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

DubaiDrewbie said:


> I am a single american guy living in dubai and loving every minute of it but getting antsy this summer...want to meet some cool new people....anyone want to come to a party with me this thursday night....go to the beach with me on friday?
> 
> let me know
> 
> i am really fun and interesting and youll be glad if you meet me i promise!


Hi there
A group of us will probably be meeting up on Thursday evening, Not sure what your definition of cool is but we have a good time and we all met on this forum. It helps to have nice people to go out with...

Beach on Friday? I think you might find it is a little on the hot side... 

do check out other posts on this forum as other people/ groups are also meeting up this weekend.

Once you have posted 5 times you can send PMs for details of where to meet etc

Good luck!!


----------



## DubaiDrewbie (Jun 22, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Define cool....also, just so you know, this is not a dating website!



hey pam...totally understood.

To me cool meant...interesting, like-minded people who I can share a conversation about life, laughs, love etc....

I am not in anyway looking for a gf thats for sure...just got out of a two year trap...i mean loving relationship and I just want to use the mulitnational nature of this wonderful country to broaden my horizons.

hope to meet some new people soon.


----------



## DubaiDrewbie (Jun 22, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi there
> A group of us will probably be meeting up on Thursday evening, Not sure what your definition of cool is but we have a good time and we all met on this forum. It helps to have nice people to go out with...
> 
> Beach on Friday? I think you might find it is a little on the hot side...
> ...



Hey Thursday night I am going to a party...Its another internet party full of crazy fun strangers from all over the world. I may be able to bring a bunch more people once i show up there so if you want to message me your mobile number i could send you and sms once i get to the party if its worth coming? its in downtown and its a pool party too!:clap2: 

HOLLA!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

DubaiDrewbie said:


> hey pam...totally understood.
> 
> To me cool meant...interesting, like-minded people who I can share a conversation about life, laughs, love etc....
> 
> ...


I was just teasing....tend to do that sometimes! 
Dubai is awesome....lot of different kinds of people to meet so hope you find some nice like-minded people to share your interests with. There are threads coming up often about different events over the weekends. Keep an eye out for those.
Welcome!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

DubaiDrewbie said:


> Hey Thursday night I am going to a party...Its another internet party full of crazy fun strangers from all over the world. I may be able to bring a bunch more people once i show up there so if you want to message me your mobile number i could send you and sms once i get to the party if its worth coming? its in downtown and its a pool party too!:clap2:
> 
> HOLLA!


Thanks for the invite but since I am the one organising the evening it wouldnt look to nice if I disappeared now would it?
Have fun though!!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Yogagirl you are arranging a meeting mmmmmmm !!!!!

long time from you and the group I though this people didn't meet again 


Dubaidrewdie I really want to meet up with you but i am having fun in lovely weather with 32-22 degree in nice country for holiday and I am coming back next week so if you still want to meet new people just give me a PM

Salam


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

DubaiDrewbie said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/51334-brunch-friday-25-june.html


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I was just teasing....tend to do that sometimes!
> 
> :clap2:Your so naughty pamy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just teasing....tend to do that sometimes!
> ...


----------



## Anthony E. (Jun 18, 2010)

*Friends in Dubai*

Well, i like to go out for coffee, restaurants, drink ... i like to hang out esp. weekend (Thursday night in clubs etc...).

I am a lebanese man and I live in Marina, working in media city.

I also like to meet new friends from Europe etc...

Please smg me and we'll talk.

Anthony


----------



## DubaiDrewbie (Jun 22, 2010)

*Totally.*



pamela0810 said:


> stewart said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that's what makes me cool!  Hopefully one day Dubai Drewbie can join us will get to experience in person! LOL
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please keep all posts of this nature in one thread rather than cluttering up the board.

Thank you

-


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to be moving over from England in late August and would be up for meeting with people then. Anyone musical about?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

DubaiDrewbie said:


> I am there....I turn 26 next week...have no plans as when I broke up with the GF she took all the friends with her....so i was thinking about doing a cheap dirty, totally low end brunch in bur dubai? haha...instead of the normal 500 aed ones that i used to celebrate at....
> 
> theres on on wednesday the night i actually was born...at ramada on mankhool italian night....beer and wine included unlimited for 99.
> 
> ...


You turn 26 next week, your girlfriend's gone and she took all your friends with her?? Now you making me feel bad!  So am I correct in assuming your birthday's on 30th June? I would've said, "Throw a party and I'll be there!" but seeing as I don't have a babysitter for at least another 2 weeks, all I can do is wish you a Very Happy Birthday! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

hey happy birthday...hope you had big party and lots of fun?:clap2:



DubaiDrewbie said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > I am there....I turn 26 next week...have no plans as when I broke up with the GF she took all the friends with her....so i was thinking about doing a cheap dirty, totally low end brunch in bur dubai? haha...instead of the normal 500 aed ones that i used to celebrate at....
> ...


----------



## valexcastro (Jul 6, 2010)

*Social Outlets!*

I'm new to Dubai and am looking to find some interesting people to occupy some time in the evenings and weekends, I have done the bars and although they are great I really am looking for more outdoor activities to do. I realize its 1,000 degrees outside and this could limit my choices but I figured I'd give it a shot. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## valexcastro (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure if a fellow American would be interested in hanging out but I am looking to find some peeps to kick back with as well. I have been trying to get co-workers to the beach and have had no luck. If you are going I'd be interested in meeting up they have great sand volleyball set ups!


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

valexcastro said:


> Not sure if a fellow American would be interested in hanging out but I am looking to find some peeps to kick back with as well. I have been trying to get co-workers to the beach and have had no luck. If you are going I'd be interested in meeting up they have great sand volleyball set ups!


Hey there, 

I would def be interested in hanging out sometime, where abouts do you live?
Im in the Marina and have access to tower cinema, squash courts, pool, gym ect... 

Give me a shout.

Brad


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

valexcastro said:


> I'm new to Dubai and am looking to find some interesting people to occupy some time in the evenings and weekends, I have done the bars and although they are great I really am looking for more outdoor activities to do. I realize its 1,000 degrees outside and this could limit my choices but I figured I'd give it a shot. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, 

Im up for doing something other than just bars ect. We have been out in our canoe a few times which is quite good fun, but alway up for trying new things and making friends.

where abouts do you live?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

valexcastro said:


> Not sure if a fellow American would be interested in hanging out but I am looking to find some peeps to kick back with as well. I have been trying to get co-workers to the beach and have had no luck. If you are going I'd be interested in meeting up they have great sand volleyball set ups!



If you dont just want to go out with "fellow americans" then I'd be very much interested in the beach volleyball thing:ranger:...we used to do that when It wasnt that hot yet....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Huge percentage of people on the scuba diving scene on the UAE took it up because they were bored of drinking. Trouble is it's it can be a friendly lot and you end up drinking the same amount but with diving inbetween. 

Other options - wakeboarding, dune bashing, camping, golf, kite flying, roller blading.


----------



## valexcastro (Jul 6, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im up for doing something other than just bars ect. We have been out in our canoe a few times which is quite good fun, but alway up for trying new things and making friends.
> 
> where abouts do you live?


Actually right now I'm by my office in Silicon Oasis but I think they are relocating me to the Marina as well. Canoe do you take it out on the baech? What do you have going on tonight for the game I might try to watch it.


----------



## valexcastro (Jul 6, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> If you dont just want to go out with "fellow americans" then I'd be very much interested in the beach volleyball thing:ranger:...we used to do that when It wasnt that hot yet....


Nope, americans not required  I was thinking of taking a road trip to snorkel some where this Friday but a day at the baech playing some volleyball would be just as fun. How do you look for Friday?


----------



## GaryC (Jul 7, 2010)

*Gotta get out*

Hey everyone, I've been here in Dubai for just over a year now and Im always looking to get out and enjoy the fantastic things Dubai has to offer. 

If people are getting together to go to the beach, off-roading, hitting the bars. Let me know.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

danpardy said:


> I'm going to be moving over from England in late August and would be up for meeting with people then. Anyone musical about?


Hey Dan, I've been playing music for as long as I can remember, so give me a shout when you get here!

Marcel


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

GaryC said:


> Hey everyone, I've been here in Dubai for just over a year now and Im always looking to get out and enjoy the fantastic things Dubai has to offer.
> 
> If people are getting together to go to the beach, off-roading, hitting the bars. Let me know.


Just keep an eye on the site there is normally something happening


----------

